# Amano shrimp with Rainbow Fish



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone know if the following Rainbow fish will leave Amano shrimp alone? Right now they are all mid-sized.

I have;
New Guinea Rainbowfish
Melanotaenia boesemani 
Salmon-Red Rainbowfish (Glossolepis incisus)
Turquoise rainbow (Melanotaenia lacustris)
Praecox


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I have Cardina japonica with M. praecox. It is only the larger shrimp which survive and you would not expect to see any shrimp larvae in such situations.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Andrew. Any suggestions on their introduction to the tank? Maybe at night so they are not viewed as food or is that un-necessary?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I think night might help. It's worth a try. It depends on the cover they have to hide in. Eleocharis harigrass is OK, but not superb. Mine tend to play around between the fronds of a Rotala rotundifolia thicket and in and around Anubias sp. nana. The largest shrimp is the same size as the largest female M. praecox now so there is no problem. When the shrimp arrived from Florida, they were about 2-3cm in size.

Out of about 12 shrimp I put in there, 3 surivived and they grew large. In another no-fish aquarium, 100% surivive and I have a myriad of 1cm shrimp several weeks later.

Cherry Reds do not stand a hope in you know where. I bought a lot and they were expensive and stupidly fed them to the rainbows. An expensive meal!

They're certainly worth the effort (both rainbows and shrimp).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

darn....really? i was about to pick up 6 Praecox after amalgamating my shrimp tank with a larger planted one... with red cherries and chameleons, i'm guessing you would recommend against this?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If the r'bows are small they'll ignore them for a while, but yea, they will chomp on small shrimp. If you have a very well planted tank some may survive- you'll select for the ones that can hide the best though, which means eventually the shrimp colony's color may fade.

I keep amanos with my madagascar r'bows with no problem and I always use cherries as clean up crews for my r'bow fry/grow out tanks. 

GL!


----------

